# Problem mit Steam und Updates



## Potman (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
Ich hab ein Problem mit Steam. Bei Steam ist es doch normal das wenn Spieleupdates gezogen werden und man währenddessen steam beendet und neustartet dass das Update weiter gezogen wird. Also zb. ich geh bei 20% Updatefortschritt aus Steam raus, dann starte es irgedwann neu und steam zieht bei den 20% weiter.

Nun bei mir ist es so: Wenn ich während eines Downloads steam beende und später oder am nächsten Tag weiter ziehen möchte fängt es wieder bei null an zu ziehen.  Ich kann in den einstellungen nichts finden das damit zutun haben könnte. 

Wisst ihr zufällig wie ich das Problem beheben kann?

mfg


----------



## TheGamler (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir war das jetzt auch schon öfter der Fall.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es ne Einstellungssache ist!
Hab letztens eine Stunde mit paar kb/s gezogen und bin ausversehen auch beenden gegangen, kurz bevor es fertig war  -.-


----------



## Potman (17. Dezember 2008)

Sogar wenn ich zum Beispiel ein Update für Left 4 Dead ziehe und dabei Portal starte fängt das Update wieder bei 0% an ... so ein sch*** ich hab doch nur ne DSL-lite leitung


----------



## DenniRauch (18. Dezember 2008)

noch nichtmal dsl lite^^

b2t: find ich echt seltsam, aber so is steam halt (mysteriös... und was haben die illuminaten damit zutun?)
Ich bin auch der meinung das es sich bei mir den Updatefortschritt merkt und später da weiterzieht wo es aufgehört hat.


----------



## Potman (19. Dezember 2008)

Hat niemand ne Idee wie ich dieses Problem lößen kann?


----------



## KINGz72 (6. November 2009)

hey, hab das gleiche prob..
seit ich win 7 drauf hab,kann ich auch nich mehr offline zocken!

mfg.
M.S


----------

